# Ipg



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just got this one this morning. If you are not familiar, I will try and update with details later today. 


"IPG is the Property Preservation Company for VRM and the VA contract. As you may know there has been a large amount of properties assigned during the transition. The purpose of this email is to hire additional field crews in an effort to increase our response time for initial services such as mowing and cleaning. 

Therefore my responsibility is to step in and make this process as simple as possible and to ensure that we are providing the quality expected.

It has come to my attention that the Brokers and Listing Agents may have worked with an individual or company that they trust and might want to continue working with us during this transition period. 

Therefore, if you know anyone, or several companies, that you would like to refer please forward this email to them. Attached are forms that I would like for them to complete and send back directly to our Assistant Contract Manager. 

Let them know to not stress about questions they may not understand. We will review each form and assist them with any additional information needed. 

Our mission is to provide a quality service for the Brokers which will enable them to move forward with their responsibilities.

We have a staff of extremely qualified individuals managing the contract. However it is excellent experience for me to work with local Brokers and their established team of people they trust to complete a property.

Finally, as everyone would like to know, the payment is as follows:

Initial Lawn service: $50.00
Routine Lawn Service: $35.00
Initial Clean: $250.00

It is critical that the company or individual have the capability to take before and after pictures and have the capability to transmit those photos and possibly a report to our office. 

It is important that each individual on any VA property have proper identification. This includes a copy of the work order assigned, a business card if you are a company or personal identification such as a driver?s license or State Identification. 

As part of the process it is recommended that you notify the local police department that you will be on this property. Therefore if they receive a call, the department is aware that work is being performed at this location. "


Sincerely,

Kaylyn Scott
Interstate Professional Group Inc.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Never heard of them.

The grass prices are a little low.
The price for cleaning is a lot more realistic than most.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Ditto on the cleaning prices. I can make that work. Grass? Not so much unless their talking under 10,000 Sq Ft, under 6" tall.....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I posted that as I was leaving the office. $250 includes a lot more than janitorial. I didn't get the whole price list but I'll post what I have shortly. If anyone has anymore, feel free to add on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Ditto on the cleaning prices. I can make that work. Grass? Not so much unless their talking under 10,000 Sq Ft, under 6" tall.....



I would even go to 15,000 sq ft for that price (honestly 10k-15k sq ft only takes about 3 min longer because you already have the mower down) the kicker would be are there enough in the area to make it worthwhile, and if that is $35 flat

The $250 seems a bit to reasonable I would want to see what else they expect.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

"_Initial Clean" = _my guess is there is a certain debris count that will be included (up to 5cubes or something)

I'd be curious to know what the Initial Cut parameters are? If it's cut, trimmed, edged, shrubs shaped, branches trimmed, sidewalks all EDGED (not trimmed) like most other REO work...NO THANKS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd be more worried about MPG than IPG.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

True that.... @ $4/gallon


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.ipginc.biz/


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Initial Trash-Out and Cleaning (up to 40 cubic yards) – Due 72 hours *$250*
Debris exceeding 40 cubic yards will be priced at $20.00 per cubic yard

Initial Lawn Maintenance – Due 48 hours *$50*

A. The objective is to maintain each property with a neat, pleasant curb appeal.
B. Disposal of debris, yard waste and clippings is at Vendor’s expense.
C. Mow a maximum of 15,000 SF around the property 

Procedure

1) Remove and dispose of all refuse, debris, junk, leaves, lawn paraphernalia and other objects not ordinarily kept on a lot and other exterior areas including carports. 
2) Dispose of debris in a manner legally permitted in the community where the work is performed. 
3) Trim low hanging branches of trees which obstruct any property entrance or walkway; Trim down weeds in flower beds and foundation plantings; and remove dead shrubbery, sprouts, saplings, and brush.
4) Remove any plant/vegetation on roof, gutters and downspouts.
5) Cut to the edge of each property line to a maximum height of 3”. 
6) Do not leave any grass clippings on top of the lawn. Ensure all clippings are bagged. If blown, do not blow into adjoining properties, street or storm / sewer drains.
7) Edge all paved walkways, curbs, and driveways
8) Use a string trimmer to trim around foundations, fences and other construction that would normally require trimming. 
9) Hedges, shrubs and trees should be cut back 18” off of the roof and walls so no hedges, shrubs or trees touch the house or roof. Front hedges and shrubs should be cut low enough to see all windows and doors. 
10) Trim up all low hanging branches to a minimum of 8 feet above ground level.
11) All insect nest are to be destroyed and removed from the property, this includes wasp, hornets, mud dobbers, fire ants, etc. 
12) Replace sewer or septic tank waste line inspection caps that are broken.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Initial Trash-Out and Cleaning (up to 40 cubic yards) – Due 72 hours *$250*
> Debris exceeding 40 cubic yards will be priced at $20.00 per cubic yard
> 
> Initial Lawn Maintenance – Due 48 hours *$50*
> ...



Oh yeah! Be all over that!! (NOT!!!) 40 cubes as some of the rural transfer stations will run a guy $400 - $600 to dump alone!!!

$50 don't cover 20% of what they want for the lawn..........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I only have a partial list, but I don't need anymore than that. The discriptions of what they want done don't quite balance out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Those can't be realistic prices for anything


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

i also am confused a little by this company the 250.00 reads anything above 5 cu yds up to 40 cu yds is negotiated


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks like a close copy of AMS/Fannie Mae pricing here in MI and that got AMS a bunch of new employees and equipment.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Ga117 said:


> Those can't be realistic prices for anything


 As my friend here would say NAHHHHHHH NAHHHHH


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Why wouldn't a contractor just sign up with VRM? It's easy peasy to get on with them.

I wouldn't recommend it because the whole program is a scam.

I do VRM work directly for local realtors all the time. The VRM crews are HORRIBLE and they call us to correct their mistakes.:whistling2:


----------

